
Willful ignorance of science is a bipartisan value - georgecmu
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2012/11/rubio_and_obama_and_the_age_of_earth_politicians_hedge_about_whether_universe.single.html
======
lutusp
The interesting linked article demonstrates something we all need to
understand: The majority of Americans are science-illiterate and reject the
most basic scientific findings like the age of the earth. Therefore, to be a
politician, to be electable, you must lie. You must pretend to be as bone-
stupid as your constituents are. To tell the truth is to lose your job.

As time passes, there are more things a politician can't be truthful about.
Abortion, gun control, religion in schools, social security, and anything that
contradicts the superstitious beliefs of a religious fundamentalist -- all
off-limits. This explains why campaign debates are so boring -- the candidates
do all they can to appear to be debating something substantive, when in fact
they don't dare mention anything remotely important.

~~~
yuhong
Reminds me of this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3491402>

------
linuxhansl
I find statements like the following disturbing:

"I think there are multiple theories out there on how the universe was created
and I think this is a country where people should have the opportunity to
teach them all"

No. Only one of these theories follows the scientific method, is subject to
peer review, and will be changed when evidence suggests that it should.

If I had a theory that the universe has been farted out of a pink unicorn, it
does not give this theory equal standing among the scientific theories; even a
billion people believing it would not change that.

------
drivebyacct2
To me, Marco is saying "Everyone's opinion is valid and equal. Yay! We should
teach them all!", while Obama is saying "Well, it's probably metaphorical, but
I don't claim to know."

The implications of each are different and it's pretty easy to read between
the lines of Obama's comments if you ask me.

Either way, I agree with the article. Overall, the right answer ought to be,
we will teach _science_ , whatever that may entail.

